# New Puppy Breath coming soon!!



## CacheHavs

Well We just had our Dr. visit to see how many new little ones may be coming. We are only a few days away from the big event.

So I thought I would share the x-ray and see if you guys want to take any guesses as to how many we may have. I know the picture is not as good as some of the past ones, but it was the best I could get.

So what is your guess?


----------



## Jplatthy

Very cool! I guess 4......


----------



## davetgabby

cool. To be different I will go with next to max. Five


----------



## TilliesMom

I have NO clue, but yayayayayayay puppies!!!!! :whoo::biggrin1::whoo:


----------



## krandall

I'm guessing five too... I think I see five little spines in there!


----------



## shimpli

Wow This is fun. I go with 5.


----------



## davetgabby

Did you say the first winning guess gets a free puppy?


----------



## TilliesMom

ha ha ha Dave!! awesome.


----------



## whimsy

Yeah!!!! Can hardly wait!


----------



## misstray

Four or five...I'll go with 5.


----------



## Becky Chittenden

I guess 6


----------



## andra

Well, I actually have no idea LOL but just wanted to offer congratulations and that I will be praying for a smooth and healthy delivery 

andra


----------



## waybrook

I'm guessing 4 - but I really like Dave's idea!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

Finally some happy news!!!!!!! Congrats Heather more details please!!!! I am going with 5 also.


----------



## Julie

I see 4 for sure--but I also think 5!
How exciting to be at your house--:whoo:


----------



## dodrop82

Yay Puppies!!! I guess I'll say 5 too...but I want to say 6....I guess it doesn't really matter which number I choose, as both those numbers have already been guessed, so I'm not gonna win the free puppy Dave spoke of anyway....Dangit!


----------



## CacheHavs

Thanks for playing  
We do see four for sure in there, but I swear that when I hold her belly I can feel five. So stay tuned for the out come here in just a few more days 

- Dave you are funny, I don't remember ever saying that the first correct guess gets a puppy ound:


----------



## Suzi

I think a even 4 two boys and two girls How long do we have to wait?


----------



## CacheHavs

she is due any time now


----------



## Missy

Who is the momma heather? who's the dad? are we gonna get another red litter? 
I guess 4 boys and 1 girl.


----------



## davetgabby

CacheHavs said:


> Thanks for playing
> We do see four for sure in there, but I swear that when I hold her belly I can feel five. So stay tuned for the out come here in just a few more days
> 
> - Dave you are funny, I don't remember ever saying that the first correct guess gets a puppy ound:


aaaahhhh geeze Heather I told Molly she was going to have a new sibling. Sure , break her heart.ound:


----------



## CacheHavs

Sorry Missy, no reds this time.

Mom is- Ch. Fidorka Fidorova z Farmy Zvirat "Fidorka"

Dad is- Ch. Cvalicek Gulas Prvni Z Farmy Zvirat "Goulash"
Mom is the black and white one and dad of course is the white one.

*
 *


----------



## RickR

It will be so great to see puppy pictures. 
They always put a smile on my face.


----------



## gelbergirl

*best wishes for a healthy & easy delivery*


----------



## clare

Hoping all goes well with the birthing, what handsome parents,is this Mum's first litter or is she an old hand?Can't wait to see the little darlings,April showers!


----------



## andra

What beautiful parents!  I am sure the puppies will just be adorable. That is amazing that you can feel the puppies inside the mommy.

andra


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

I have always though these two beautiful, oh the babies they will make.


----------



## misstray

Babies are gonna be cutie pies for sure.


----------



## Suzi

I am waitingop2: And can you please bottle up some of that puppy breath and send it to me?


----------



## Kirby

I will guess 5, my favorite number....let's see....3 boys and 2 girls! Can't wait to hear the news~
Reenie


----------



## gelbergirl

I keep checking this thread looking for the birth(s) announcement!


----------



## Julie

Love that Fidorka! :kiss::kiss:

Hope her delivery is an easy one.


----------



## Thumper

I think today might be the day?....


----------



## Cristina76

I can't wait to see pics.. and the actual number of little furr baby's.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

I am guessing 5; I count 5 spines.


----------



## Mojo's Mom

I believe I see six, also.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

OK, they are here???? Surely by now?????


----------



## CacheHavs

We just finished delivering puppies after a very long night. I will go into more detail later as well as add some photos of them. We had a total of 4 babies, however the last one (a boy) did not make it  but the rest of them are doing wonderful and mom is doing a great job. So we have 2 girls and 1 boy.

Pictures to come later, I am very tired and ready for some much needed rest.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

I am so sorry..hope you get rested up and post photos when you can. Was this her first litter?


----------



## clare

How exhausting for Mum and you,hope you both get some rest, and all goes well now.So sad about the one who got away,but Mum will be able to take extra special care of the 3 she has.


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Heather, I am so sorry about the little guy who didn't make it. I hope the little Mama and her other three babies continue to do well. There is no way I would be cut out to be a breeder. My heart wouldn't take it. Hope you get some rest.


----------



## mintchip

CacheHavs said:


> We just finished delivering puppies after a very long night. I will go into more detail later as well as add some photos of them. We had a total of 4 babies, however the last one (a boy) did not make it  but the rest of them are doing wonderful and mom is doing a great job. So we have 2 girls and 1 boy.
> 
> Pictures to come later, I am very tired and ready for some much needed rest.


:grouphug::grouphug::grouphug::grouphug::grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

It's always sad when you lose one. The other three are here and will surely bring you joy and lots of smiles. Congrats.


----------



## pjewel

Heather, sending hugs to you. I'm so sad for the little boy who didn't make it and for you, having to go through that. My prayers are with you for that little boy and for all the rest.


----------



## krandall

So sorry to hear you lost one, but it's great that the others and Mom are all doing well! Congratulations!


----------



## juliav

I am sorry you lost the last little boy. :hug:
Can't wait to see the pictures of the three little munchkins.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

Heather, take some comfort from Martin Luther's quote, *"Be thou comforted, little dog, Thou too in Resurrection shall have a little 
golden tail.” Martin Luther 
I just saw this and added it to Sir Winston's signature. Hope it helps...Hugs


----------



## Suzi

I am sorry to hear about the little fellow that didn't make it:kiss: Hope you got some rest today and Mom and the three little Havanese are doing good.


----------



## Julie

Congrats to you and Fidorka on your litter! Sorry to read about the last little one. Darn it......:hug:


----------



## CacheHavs

Sorry for the wait, but here are the picture of the babies, before they were even dry 

Mom and babies are doing very well.
We decided to go with a 60's music theme,

Dion was first born and weighed in at 5 1/4 oz
Shirelle was second born and she weighed in at 4 3/4 oz
Olivia was third and she weighed in at 5 1/8 oz


----------



## davetgabby

Beautiful.


----------



## rdanielle

gorgeous pups!


----------



## shimpli

Aww so cute. Congratulations.


----------



## Jplatthy

That is so sad that one didn't make it but I'm glad the mom and other 3 are doing great!


----------



## Sheri

Heather, so sorry to read of the loss of a pup. Congratulations on the rest, though. Hope you can get some rest.


----------



## TilliesMom

awwwww, so sweet!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## trueblue

awww....sorry about the lil guy who didn't make it. the pictures are so sweet...thanks for sharing!


----------



## Ditto's Mom

Darling pups Heather.:grouphug: to you, Fidorka and her babies.
Kisses to the little guy who left us.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

Precious!!!!! They're so cute.


----------



## klf0110

Congrats Heather!

Puppies are looking so cute. Can't wait to see them grow up.


----------



## Julie

OMG Heather! They are really sweet! Doesn't that Dion look alittle like that "santa grama" we talked about the other night? :kiss:


----------



## West End Girl

Adorable puppies!- with one in heaven. 

What a beautiful thread. I cannot believe how tiny they are! Precious babies. 

Hope you're able to get some rest especially since there's an interesting journey ahead!


----------



## Thumper

How precious are they!? :kiss: I'm really sorry about the fact that you lost one, that has to hurt. Get some much needed rest :grouphug:

and puppy kisses!

Kara


----------



## Pattie

I'm so glad you went with the theme! My godpuppies look wonderful. Hope all is well today with Fidorka and and the puppy "Lonely Hearts Club Band." and that you were able to get some rest. I'm so glad I got to participate. We all love you. After you left, Pat called to see how everybody fared. He sends his best.

Godmother,
Pattie, and RICO, ChaCha, Pearlie and little Cruze, too!
LaMontaña Havanese
www.lamontanahavanese.com


----------



## gelbergirl

Mama presented you with beautiful pups !


----------



## Kathie

Gorgeous puppies! So sorry about the loss of the little boy.

What color will Shirelle be when she grows up?


----------



## Kirby

Oh my gosh these pups are darling! I have never seen a picture of Havanese pups this young. Thanks so much for sharing all of this with us...and I'm so sorry to hear of the little guy not making it. That must be so difficult for you....so sorry about it.

Enjoy these new little ones and keep sending pictures if you can....they are going to be beautiful!

Reenie


----------



## KSC

Kathie said:


> Gorgeous puppies! So sorry about the loss of the little boy.
> 
> What color will Shirelle be when she grows up?


Shirelle caught my eye too - so precious...all of them. Congratulations and let me add to the others - so sorry to hear of the little boy.


----------



## CacheHavs

Aww...Thank you everyone :grouphug: You guys are all great. Yes it is always hard when we loose one of our babies, however when one of these little guys leave us, I am much happier when it happens at birth rather than becoming attached and then having to say good bye. I never got to know the little guy as he never even took his first breath. I guess God decided he needed the puppy more :angel:

Thank you my friend Pattie, you and Pat were wonderful to let me stay with you while this big event was happening, you guys are truly awesome and I am so proud to call you my friends. And thank you Pattie for the puppies name theme, I think after I kept looking at them, it just seem to fit. Dion is still my wanderer, I think he had me up at least a dozen times last night because he had wandered off and then could not find mom or his sisters. Silly little guy.

Anyway I wanted to thank everyone, and I also wanted to let you know that I have the web cam back up so if you want to see these little guys in real time you can.
Here's the link: http://www.ustream.tv/channel/cache-havanese

Sorry it's not very clear at the moment, hopefully I can figure out why very soon.


----------



## Missy

Adorable litter.


----------



## andra

All of the puppies are beautiful. I have to say, my heart goes out to the little puppy that did not make it. I teared up a bit when I read that; that must be incredibly hard for the human mommy and family to cope with and I hope the furbaby mom is not too upset by that loss.

andra

PS I think the puppy named Olivia is precious--she reminds me of my Dionna and my younger sister is named Olivia. They are all so cute, though. I just want to snuggle them all!!!!


----------



## CacheHavs

Kathie said:


> Gorgeous puppies! So sorry about the loss of the little boy.
> 
> What color will Shirelle be when she grows up?


Kathie,
Shirelle is all black, so she should stay that way unless she has the silvering gene, which she could since her mom has silvered out some.


----------



## waybrook

The babies are beautiful! So sorry about the little guy, but it is easier to lose them at the beginning (for mom too as she hasn't bonded with them yet). Now the fun starts!


----------



## motherslittlehelper

So cute!! to see them chowing down. Little Dion (I think it was him, black with some white), looked like quite the little piglet!


----------



## clare

A splendid little litter.Looking forward to watching the live web cam.These little pups are such delightful time wasters.


----------



## pjewel

I see a new addiction forming. I'm tuned in.


----------



## gelbergirl

Tuned in as well. They are so mobile and active !!
At one point I had to tune out (phone call), and they all moved the another side of the nursery. This is a must-watch!


----------



## hedygs

Congratulations! So sorry to read about the little boy that didn't make it.


----------



## Pattie

Heather,

Thanks for the kind words but it was our extreme pleasure to have you, Fidorka and my new god-furbabies here with us -- even if only for their first day. I love the webcam! As I'm viewing it it looks like Dion is laying on his back with his legs in the air. Must need the rest from all that wandering. They look great and I'm so glad I will be able to keep up with them as they grow.

Godmama Pattie


----------



## juliav

Aww, the babies are precious. I am looking forward to seeing them grow up.


----------



## whimsy

so adorable!!


----------



## Julie

ack! :der: I had not realized Dion was a BOY! :der:

As Charlie Brown would say---GOOD GRIEF!


----------



## Kathie

Julie, that just shows your age! Too young.......lol These are sixties singers!!!


----------



## davetgabby

yeah Kathie, these young bucks and does.ound:


----------



## Julie

Oh gosh--I am old.....I am old! I was born in the 60's! I actually was thinking Dion Warwick.....(of course spelled wrong)--I think her name was like this---> Dionne

See--->


----------



## Kathie

Wish I was!


----------



## CacheHavs

One day old and the babies have already been gaining weight nicely 

Mom is still learning how to make her milk more easily available for the babies, but she is doing awesome for a first time mom.

I just took these pictures tonight while mom was out doing her business and the babies had a few quiet moments to themselves.


----------



## pjewel

Aw, look at them. I was watching earlier and she was very attentive to her babies.


----------



## klf0110

Oh my gosh you have the webcam up again, you know I'm totally addicted to it. I've been strongly fighting my MHS, now I think its hopeless


----------



## Ditto's Mom

OMG Heather what cutie pies, love the pics and webcam.


----------



## gelbergirl

I enjoyed watching this yesterday, thank you so much for putting it up as well as posting these pics.
She really is a good mom, again, I really enjoyed watching this since I've have limited access to pups this young.


----------



## Pattie

Just checking in on my god-babies. Love their contented little selves, Heather.


----------



## dodrop82

Thank you sooo much for the puppy cam!!! The last batch of puppies I watched on the puppy cam, I ended up buying one....Oh jeez......


----------



## Carefulove

I Love when they are so tiny like that! congrats on the new additions and I am sorry to hear that one did not make it.


----------



## mintchip

dodrop82 said:


> Thank you sooo much for the puppy cam!!! The last batch of puppies I watched on the puppy cam, I ended up buying one....Oh jeez......


buying a puppy or a puppy cam? :ear:


----------



## morriscsps

Puppy pile! I love the puppy piles.


----------



## CacheHavs

My kids brought out a couple of Easter baskets and thought I should put them in it like Easter eggs 

They are such sweet babies, and last night was so nice as I only had to get op with them twice instead of the dozen plus times the previous nights  They are gaining weight by leaps and bounds and are doing just wonderful.

Here are some of the pictures, since I know this forum is all about pictures :laugh:


----------



## Kathie

I want the Easter Bunny to bring me a basket just like that!!! How cute is that?

I've been enjoying them on the webcam, too!


----------



## misstray

LOL How sweet. I love watching puppies develop. It's fascinating, and of course it goes without saying, cute!


----------



## Ninja

Awww how preciouss!! I'm so hooked on the puppy cam!! Very beautiful puppies.


----------



## gelbergirl

I see from the webcam that they are nursing so nicely. Beautiful easter basket pic, thank you!


----------



## morriscsps

The Easter basket pics cracked me up. So cute. 

Just checked the puppycam. It looks as if they are all fighting over the same nipple. lol!


----------



## Pattie

The Easter Bunny couldn't have brought prettier pieces of eye candy than my little godpuppies. Great shots. I can't believe how they are getting so much bigger already. Oh-Oh-Oh Olivia. What a little star!

Godmomma,

Pattie


----------



## dodrop82

Why, a puppy of course, Sally, you silly!!! HeeHeeHee! I have never seen a more appealing Easter basket in my life!


----------



## davetgabby

dodrop82 said:


> Thank you sooo much for the puppy cam!!! The last batch of puppies I watched on the puppy cam, I ended up buying one....Oh jeez......


good stuff Stacey. I guess you better not watch the bald eagle cam that everyone's watching on the web. ound:


----------



## dodrop82

Oh Dave, Of course I'm watching the Eagles! They live about an hour away from me. My Ex-husband is actually from there....anyway....Yeah, I wouldn't mind having one of them little eaglits either! HaHa!


----------



## Julie

Where is the link to the puppy cam? I missed something?!?!


----------



## dodrop82

Post #69, Julie...


----------



## CacheHavs

Julie said:


> Where is the link to the puppy cam? I missed something?!?!


Her's the link again 

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/cache-havanese


----------



## morriscsps

How are they doing? The mama looks so tired.


----------



## CacheHavs

They are all doing great, momma is doing just fine too, as her and i have rounds about her staying with them when I leave the room for any amount of time, but over all she is a good momma for a first timer


----------



## morriscsps

ahhh... She gives you the "Don't leave me with them!" look occasionally, huh? I am sure all moms have felt that way.


----------



## pjewel

Kathie said:


> Wish I was!


Hehe. Me too!


----------



## clare

Oh I wish I could fined such goodies in my Easter basket! I wouldn't leave a stone unturned in my hunt for them, they are precious Easter pups!
Have you put the picks on the April fun photo challenge?


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

They are adorable, the little white one with her nose sticking out of the basket, cute. Haven't got to watch them on the web cam this is the first free time I've had for a few days. I did peek but its late, can't wait to see them romping around.


----------



## Thumper

The Easter basket pics are the cutest thing EVER!! If my basket isn't filled with a new macbook pro and an iphone (which I'm certain it WON'T be...lol) I want your basket!! 

A girl can dream.......

Webcam was off when I tried just now, probably cause's its like 6 am there so I'll try later, coolest combo, webcam and puppies!

Kara


----------



## CacheHavs

Kara,
I hope your Easter basket will be filled with the things you want 

Sorry on a weekend the web cam does not go up until later in the mornings, but it is on now


----------



## ls-indy

Great webcam! Watching it is addicting! The puppies are adorable....


----------



## West End Girl

Absolutely adorable!! And at that age, they allow you to do anything you want! SO CUTE!!!


----------



## Kathie

Fidorka is being such a good Mommy - you'd never know it was her very first litter!


----------



## CacheHavs

Hey would you all keep our little guy in your prayers? He is not doing well, I am hoping to keep him going until we can see the vet in the morning.

He is not eating very well and he is also not pottying very well. This was a sudden change from this morning, so I am worried.

Thanks everyone, and I will keep you posted as to how he is doing.

Best,


----------



## dodrop82

Oh Man, are you kidding me! I'm prayin'!!!


----------



## mintchip

sending prayers and hugs


----------



## LuvCicero

Oh, Heather, I will be saying prayers that all will be okay for the little guy. They are all so cute. (((hugs)))


----------



## klf0110

Oh Heather  Sending lots and lots of hopes and prayers that he is fine and bounces back ok.


----------



## Suzi

The little guy is in our thoughts hope he will be okay.


----------



## morriscsps

oh no.  I will be checking in later.


----------



## Thumper

Uh oh!  Will keep him in our prayers, please let us know what the vet says

Kara


----------



## Pattie

Heather,

How is Dion this morning? Still doing better after the gas drops? My heart is with him and you.

Godmama,
Pattie


----------



## pjewel

Oh no. I missed this yesterday. God bless him. My prayers are with you all. Waiting with fear and hope in my heart.


----------



## CacheHavs

Thank you all for you prayers, I firmly believe prayer is a powerful thing.
Dion is doing much better this morning, he is back to nursing and looks to be feeling much better, though I will be calling the vet as soon as they open.

I believe that Fidorka is just not into the WHOLE mommy thing as far as she is still learning what she needs to do. I would see her start to clean her babies, and not thought much about it, but I don't believe she was cleaning them long enough for them to potty, so poor little Dion ended up more constipated. So after warm compresses and some infant anti-gas drops and of course lots of TLC I do hope we are back on the right road.

I will let you know what the vet says. Thanks again everyone for your thoughts and prayers, will keep you posted.

Best,


----------



## morriscsps

:ranger: I will be sending healing thoughts
:hug: A hug to hold you over while you are at the vet's.


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Heather, I so hope that is all it was and that he is back on track. The time I watched them on the web cam, he appeared to be eating as if there was no tomorrow - really going at it. They are all so adorable! My thoughts will be with you that they all remain healthy.


----------



## Kathie

Heather, just seeing this today. Praying for little Dion and hoping he continues to do better.


----------



## CacheHavs

Thank you again everyone.
Well we just got back from the vet and she feels that what we said is what happened. She feels that we did everything right and thinks that he should now do fine as long as we make sure that he and his sisters are being properly relieved. But did say that if we see anything more unusual to get him back into her.
So good news is right now she thinks he is going to be just fine, he was sure happy to get back home and nurse on mom


----------



## Kathie

So glad for the good news update, Heather. Thank goodness the little guy is okay!


----------



## Suzi

I'm so happy And good job Human Mom!
Where is the web cam? I have missed all the action


----------



## morriscsps

Phew! That is terrific news.


----------



## clare

Phew keep up the good work,hope the pups go from strength to strength and Mummy gets the hang of washing them enough.


----------



## klf0110

So relieved for you. I had to check back as soon as I could to find out how little Dion did last night. So glad to hear the good news, knew he was in good hands:bounce:


----------



## mintchip

:grouphug:


----------



## CacheHavs

Thanks everyone! :grouphug: he is still doing good.....so far so good.

I do not have the webcam up right now as I have to keep them in the other room where their heating blanket and heating pad and lamp are on to keep them extra warm. The vet wants to make sure there is not other issues that can arise in a puppy when in normal temps. After we have a couple of good days of things going the way they should I will put the webcam back on.


----------



## Jplatthy

Yeah...glad to here he is back home with his momma!


----------



## Pattie

So glad to hear that Dinon is doing much better now.

Pattie


----------



## Suzi

How are the munchkins doing today:ear: and is the web cam on your web page when you have it on?


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

Oh wow, so scary. I just could not take it. Glad there are people like you, so our cute little Hav's live on.


----------



## Dalmane

I am guessing 5


----------



## CacheHavs

Suzi said:


> How are the munchkins doing today:ear: and is the web cam on your web page when you have it on?


well we are doing for the most part ok, but we have another appt with the vet today at 1:45 and I think some thing more may be bothering Dion  We shall see.

I will not have the webcam up for a few days until we know we are past the worst. I will let you know when it is back up


----------



## Leslie

Just catching up with all this, Heather. I'll be keeping you and little Dion in my thoughts and prayers :hug:


----------



## CacheHavs

Thank you Leslie 
So glad to see you around, you know when these guys were born the first thing I said when Shirelle was born Is I have a little Tori 

Thank you everyone for your continued thoughts :grouphug:


----------



## mintchip

(((Dion)))


----------



## Jplatthy

What did you find out at the vet today?


----------



## CacheHavs

The vet said that all the babies look good and sounded healthy. She feels that with the tough beginning that he had that he may have swallowed some of the fluid which could be the cause of some of the problems, as well as she thought he may have an allergy to moms milk, so for the next three days I have to bottle feed him with formula and give him so pro-biotics to see if that makes a difference.

He appears to be doing better again, so maybe moms milk is not good for him. We shall see.


----------



## morriscsps

ugh... lots of late night hours ahead for you. Good luck tonight.


----------



## Suzi

Hope the little guy's tummy matures and gets better soon.


----------



## CacheHavs

Thanks, I hope we can get it all figured out and that things will go more smoothly.

I went ahead and moved the webcam into the other room so that you guys can see them you you want to.
Here is the address link again  and if you guys sign in I can chat with you all on the webcam.
http://www.ustream.tv/channel/cache-havanese


----------



## morriscsps

Ack!!! A big hand scooped away a puppy!


----------



## CacheHavs

morriscsps said:


> Ack!!! A big hand scooped away a puppy!


:laugh: Sorry had to do weights and trim their little toe nails :biggrin1:


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

Heather, I know a little bit of how it is too feed pups at all hours of the night. Years ago in the 70's I had a Collie that my sister had bought on a show contract, and she had distemper and my sister broke up with the boy friend and could not afford the care for the dog, anyway I got the dog and she got better and I was obligated too have two littters!!!!! She was never able to feed them all. She had large litters and was written up with the AKC. It was like having many small babies. So I am thinking of you and hoping all your babies do well. It is hard getting up for feedings, someday you will be happy you did.


----------



## Ditto's Mom

Heather, hope the little one improves with being bottle fed and you can get some much needed rest time also.


----------



## clare

Oh wow,I was out all day yesterday,so have only just read all the news about the pups,hope everything is improving today.Keeping fingers and toes crossed for Dion,do you find that you bond even closer with the pups you have to hand rear?I suppose the only small bit of good news in this, is that, it will be easier for Mum to nurture the other two babies.Hoping for better news today,you must be pretty tired right now.


----------



## CacheHavs

Unfortunately things are not looking to good for our little Dion, Last night and all day today has been very rough. If I can just get him stabilized enough I have a sergeant mother waiting for him.

Please continue to pray for him, the babies are a week old today, and I really wish this little guy could enjoy his first week on earth like his little chunky monkey sisters 

I will keep you all informed as to how things are going

Best,


----------



## klf0110

Heather,

Just got caught up on little Dion, so sorry to hear he is still struggling. Never knew a puppy could be allergic to mother's milk. That must be really rare. Hope he is better, I worry seeing that the webcam is down. Hopefully your just getting some much needed rest. You are all in my prayers.


----------



## Jplatthy

I'm so sorry he's still not doing well...sending well wishes and prayers your and Dion's way! Keep us posted...you know we are all pulling for him!


----------



## morriscsps

Boy babies are so fragile.  I am very sorry that he isn't thriving as well as hoped. I am sending healing thoughts to you guys.


----------



## hedygs

Sending prayers for Dion.


----------



## mintchip

just checking in I hope the puppies (and you) had a good night


----------



## gelbergirl

prayers for Dion . . . .


----------



## Julie

Holy Crap! A few days with my head in a quilt and I have missed a dramatic turn of events. I am so sad to read that little Dion is not doing well. Poor little guy. He was my favorite marked puppy.....I sure hope that he takes a good turn now and stays on that path. This must be kinda hard on you.At least you know what to do or try to save this little guy.

:hug: Hugs for you and :angel: prayers for Dion.


----------



## motherslittlehelper

I had hoped to read that little Dion had turned the corner and was doing better. I am so sorry to hear he is still struggling.


----------



## trueblue

:hug: i'm sorry to hear about lil Dion. Hope he starts doing better.


----------



## Suzi

Would the Sargent mom nurse him? or is it the getting him to go poop? or maybe he would not be allergic to a different moms milk?


----------



## CacheHavs

Thank you everyone :grouphug: It has been so hard and so frustrating to know that we have been doing everything possible for this little guy at his age. Unfortunately I am feeling him slipping further and further away from me, it just breaks my heart  I am taking him into the vet here in an hour for her to check him again, but chances are we will be relieving him from his pain. He has cried all night, but I have him relaxed some at the moment, and his favorite place in on my chest. He is such a little angel ((Dion)) :angel:, I am really going to miss seeing this little guy grow up. He has tried so hard , but I know he is telling me it is time for him to go. And I do not want to prolong his pain. This has been such a long and slow process, and one of the reasons I continue to ask myself why we as breeders continue to put ourselves through these kinds of heartaches. But just looking at my sweet faces of my other fur babies, reminds me of how much I love my dogs and this breed.

Please give all your fur babies and big hug. I will be off for much of the day, so will not be around much. 

Best,


----------



## Kathie

Heather, you and little Dion are in my prayers this afternoon. :hug:


----------



## Pattie

You already know how I feel. Hugs to you and baby Dion.

Pattie


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

Oh my thoughts and prayers are with you. God hold you and Dion close! Hugs and love


----------



## shimpli

OMG This is so sad. I am really sorry this is happening. Hugs to you.


----------



## hedygs

((((Hugs))) to you and lttle Dion.


----------



## mintchip

*((((((((((Heather and Dion))))))))*


----------



## trueblue

Sorry Heather. My prayers go out to you and Dion.


----------



## CacheHavs

My little angel went to be an angel at 11:37. I sit here and cry, both of sadness and of some joy for him, that he is now no longer in pain. He went very peacefully as if he knew this hard journey is over and a new one will now begin for him at the rainbow bridge.

Thank you all for your thoughts and you prayers Love you all :grouphug:

We will see you again one day my sweet Dion :angel:

Best,


----------



## TilliesMom

oh my gosh! how heartbreaking. I am so sorry to hear this sad news. 
What was the cause? Is this "normal" to lose 2 babies from the same litter? glad the babies are together romping over the rainbow bridge... so sorry for your loss. :hug:


----------



## Lizzie'sMom

I am so, so sorry Heather. That has to be so heartbreaking. Prayers to you.


----------



## shimpli

OHH I am so sorry. Poor baby. Hugs.


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Oh, this is such sad news Heather. I am so sorry about your little Dion. :hug:


----------



## Suzi

I'm so sorry Heather


----------



## mintchip

THE RAINBOW BRIDGE POEM



When an animal dies that has been especially close to someone here, that pet goes to Rainbow Bridge. There are meadows and hills for all of our special friends so they can run and play together. There is plenty of food, water and sunshine, and our friends are warm and comfortable.


All the animals who had been ill and old are restored to health and vigor. Those who were hurt or maimed are made whole and strong again, just as we remember them in our dreams of days and times gone by. The animals are happy and content, except for one small thing; they each miss someone very special to them, who had to be left behind.


They all run and play together, but the day comes when one suddenly stops and looks into the distance. His bright eyes are intent. His eager body quivers. Suddenly he begins to run from the group, flying over the green grass, his legs carrying him faster and faster.


You have been spotted, and when you and your special friend finally meet, you cling together in joyous reunion, never to be parted again. The happy kisses rain upon your face; your hands again caress the beloved head, and you look once more into the trusting eyes of your pet, so long gone from your life but never absent from your heart.



Then you cross Rainbow Bridge together....

Author unknown...


----------



## misstray

Aww...I'm so sad to hear this. Been dreading hearing it.  Poor sweet baby.


----------



## hedygs

How this lovely little guy tugged at my heart strings. I am so sad to read this Heather.


----------



## TilliesMom

Oh Sally, that is so beautiful.. .now, where's my kleenex? :Cry:


----------



## morriscsps

sniffle... poor little guy... 
:grouphug:


----------



## klf0110

So, so sorry Heather, I don't know how you do it. I am sitting here crying my eyes out and hugging Huey way too tight just reading your posts. Does the vet know why he didn't make it? Big tight hug to you too.


----------



## Leslie

Rest in Peace, sweet little Dion :angel:

((((Heather)))) :hug:


----------



## Thumper

Heather, I am SO very sorry :grouphug: how heartbreaking this is and I can't imagine what you go through breeding and losing him 

hugs,
Kara


----------



## Jplatthy

I am so sorry to hear about little Dion....I know you loved him from the moment you saw him and know how hard this must be.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

My thoughts are with you.


----------



## gelbergirl

Dion will rest in peace. glad we knew the little guy as best we could.

Hope sibling pups and mama are doing well.


----------



## dodrop82

Feelin' broken hearted for you, Heather. Such a bad day...I'm so sorry....


----------



## KSC

Oh no...I was so hoping to come to this thread for a happy update. I'm so sorry about Dion.


----------



## rdanielle

Heather, I'm so sorry for your loss  RIP sweet Dion


----------



## Julie

I am not sure I can type through the large tears in my eyes......but I am so very sorry Heather.

Oliver met Dion at the rainbow bridge I bet......


----------



## clare

Oh poor you and Dion,I can't bare it.it seems so unfair, for the poor little fellow, but at least he had all the love from you,and now he is at peace.Sending you and the other fur babies love and hugs,may you be able to enjoy his chunky big sisters!:grouphug:


----------



## pjewel

I wasn't around yesterday, seeing this for the first time now. With tears streaming down my cheeks, I send you cyber hugs, wondering how you can get through this, and go on. Sending prayers to you all and loving thoughts for your sweet little boy as he finds his way to the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## Ditto's Mom

So so sorry RIP Dion, we love you little man.


----------



## RickR

So sorry for your loss Heather.


----------



## galaxie

I'm so very sorry about Dion, Heather. I hope the two girls are thriving. I know the little man is already playing at the rainbow bridge.


----------



## Beanie

Heather:
I just got online to check how your pups doing and read this so sad news...my heartfelt condolences to you...Dion was such a sweet little pup...I hope you are all doing okay.

Toni & Beanie


----------



## CacheHavs

Thank you ALL so much for all the condolences. It is always hard when we lose one of our little ones. But unfortunately it is sometimes what we have to go through as breeders. These little guys are so frail when they are first born and the first three weeks of their life can be touch and go with no known reason, though things can happen at any time.

On a happier note, the girls are doing wonderful, and are growing very nicely  They are my little chunky monkeys.

At least I can believe that my little man is at the rainbow bridge with Sally's Oliver, and Oliver is probably showing him the ropes :0) :grouphug:

Best,


----------



## Ditto's Mom

Heather, so happy to hear your beautiful little "chunky monkeys" are doing well. Lots of puppy kisses from Ditto and Phoenix.


----------

